

Graphical User Interface Timeline - tdrnd
http://toastytech.com/guis/guitimeline.html

======
ivix
Kind of interesting, but a bizzare amount of bias and hostility towards
Microsoft ruins the article.

------
rbanffy
Very light coverage of *nix GUIs. A lot happened between Windows 2000 and
Vista.

